

Henry Blodget: How To Know You've Hired A Killer Team - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-how-to-know-youve-hired-a-killer-team-2009-12

======
ilamont
It's nice to give a public pat on the back to a good team, but much of this
comes across as hubris -- and that can come back to bite you.

Reminded me Jason Calcanis' posts in early 2008 about hiring the best
workaholics you can find and then having to lay off some of his stars when the
recession started to bite. And then having to admit that his standards and
hiring practices were not that sound when it turned out an employee had a
serious criminal past.

~~~
windsurfer
Well, some of a _killer_ team is bound to have a criminal history.

------
lovskogen
_Because the life of the company is on the line. Every day. The day you forget
that is the day you'll be headed for the scrap heap._

Doesn't sound like a healthy way of living / working.

~~~
enjo
No it doesn't. He's not saying 'work yourself to death'. He's saying: 'Behave
as if every decision you make, and everything you do will directly impact your
companies ability to continue to exist'.

That's how any good entrepreneur behaves, because in all likelihood it's true.

------
RyanMcGreal
Summary: _I just promoted Joe Weisenthal to deputy editor._

Also:

> One morning about a year ago, for example, I woke up at my usual time--5am--
> to discover that several stories had already been posted to the site.

Potential race-to-the-bottom over a positional good.

